# rockler dovetail jig usage question



## PHIBBSRF (Jul 5, 2008)

any suggestions to a new user setting up a model 22818 complete dovetail jig for half dovetails....using a Porter Cable 895pk router


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Forest and welcome to the forums. I don't have your jig so I can't be much help, but I'm sure someone will be along shortly that can give you a hand.

Stick around and join the fun.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

forest phibbs said:


> any suggestions to a new user setting up a model 22818 complete dovetail jig for half dovetails....using a Porter Cable 895pk router


Hey forest, Rockler near me had this jig on sale and it looked like too good for me to pass up. I have not used mine yet but am dying to try it out on some drawers and some little boxes I want to make.

While researching this I found this link for a review and some tips on using it.

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/dts-rock-1.htm

Not sure if this helps or not but give it a look.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

Oh one other thing I forgot. I have the 893pk and it turns out this newer version does not have the correct base to use with the jig. I had to purchase the black base that would accept the collet that came with the jig.

Not sure about the 895 but you may need to do the same.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

MLCS has just posted a video on how to set up its dovetail templates that might help. I have the previous generation Rockler dovetail jig, and the instructions that come with it are difficult to follow. In fact I am inclined to not use the jig but rather use the MLCS video directions instead and use the templates in very much the same way the Oak-Park EZ-link system is used. The MLCS video shows how to use their templates in much the same way, with a table mounted router. The Katie jig,which costs several times what the Rockler and MLCS jigs cost, is designed to be used with a table mounted router.

I hope this post helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have many ,many dovetail jigs,,,I have got to the point I don't like to use any of the blind dovetail jigs any more, they are all so hard to setup, the through dovetails is so much easyer to use and setup, with the 8 deg. or 7 deg. dovetail bit you make all your dovetails quick and easy and they come out right on every time without any making any test fire wood parts every time you want to put in some dovetail joints...

The best part you can use your router table or your hand router plus all you need to do is cut the parts to the size that it needs to be, if you need a 12" wide x 14" drawer that's what you cut the base parts to be...plus they are so much stronger..  if you don't want to see the dovetails from the front a face plate on the front of the drawers take care of that real quick...but you still get the neat look on the inside of the drawer.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html
http://www.katiejig.com/

======


----------



## overthehill (Dec 15, 2008)

thank you for your comment on using the half blind jig. I am making nine drawers from hardwood and frakly i dread the setup and running of the joints. The jig is very sensitive to any setup errors even as small as a sixty fourth. I feel lucky if I get through making two drawers before i have to go back and chck the setup again if any one has any tricks to improve the repeatability i'd love to hear them overthehill


----------

